# Fancy Feast?



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

There many negative posts here regarding Fancy Feast. Our cat's favorite food is Turkey & Giblets Feast. Mainly meat, with no vegetables or grains. Is it the by-products and broth? What am I missing?



> Ingredients: Turkey, liver, meat by-products, turkey broth, poultry giblets, natural and artificial flavors, guar gum, potassium chloride, salt, taurine, vitamin supplements (E, A, D3, B12), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), cobalt carbonate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), folic acid, potassium iodide, biotin.
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 11%, crude fat (min.) 5%, crude fiber (max.) 1.5%, moisture (max.) 78%, ash (max.) 3%, taurine (min.) 0.05%


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You've actually chosen one of the better flavors of FF, but it still has it's issues....

Meat By Products means not only is it by-products, but it's undefined meat, which means it can be anything and not necessarily the normal things we think of. In addition it varies, so if your cat has any sort of food allergy you have no idea where to start.

Artificial flavors speaks for itself.

Menadione sodium bisulfite complex has a long history of causing medical issues in humans and has been outlawed for human consumption, yet it's still being used in pets foods. 

There are also many varieties of FF that have a ton of gluten in them, which is a really poor source of protein and allergens (usually corn or wheat gluten).

In addition, pet foods are allowed to use all kinds of ingredients that have been rejected for human use...4D animals (dead, dying, diseased and disabled), moldy or insect infested grains etc. Many of the foods recommended here only use human grade ingredients, FF is not one of them.


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

Two brands that are consistently recommended here are EVO 95% meat formulas and Wellness Core, but I remember a post or two with longer lists. Would you know where to find the lists?

We tried some regular Wellness, which has vegetables, but our cat did not like it. She hasn't liked most other mass market canned foods we've tried.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a list posted a while ago by ~Siameseifuplz~. Hope its okay for me to copy what you posted.



~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> Back to Basics: http://www.beowulfs.com/perfection.html#CAT
> Blue Buffalo (especially the Wilderness formula): http://www.bluebuff.com/products/cats/index.shtml
> By Nature: http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/product ... atmain.php
> California Natural: http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp
> ...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Anything you find on this site is a good food....there are more, but this is a good starting place....

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search ... +Type=Cats


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

Based on half a 5.5 oz can, she liked EVO 95 chicken & turkey. Compared to Fancy Feast, it has more real food, less artificial stuff and is cheaper (we'll move to the 13 oz cans if she continues to like it).

It seems looser and wetter than Fancy Feast. Also one 5.5 oz can of EVO is less than two 3 oz cans of FF. On the other hand, two cans of FF are about 210 calories and one can of EVO is about 230 calories. Should I be making any adjustments? Would a solely EVO 95 diet be a good idea?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Personally I like to vary my cats foods...both brands and flavors. It seems to help alleviate pickiness or boredom. We see many posts here about cats who ate a certain brand/flavor exclusively for 2 months and then won't touch it. I buy 6 cases at a time; 2 Wellness Core, 1 Wellness Chicken and 1 Wellness Turkey and 2 more cases that vary...usually various flavors of Natural Balance, Merrick or Holistic Select. I stack them in rotation and use 1 can per meal, so they other than the Core (which is a favorite) they don't see the same thing for 3 days.


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

That makes sense. I'll have to see what else she'll eat. On the other hand, she went years eating only one or two types of dry food without complaint.

Are there any dry foods that are regarded as tolerable? Sometimes we have to leave her by herself for a day or two and wet food would dry out.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Occasional kibble isn't going to kill a cat, mine get a little on a daily basis so that they're used to having it in case I can't be home for mealtime or go away for a while. Most of the brands listed above also have good dry foods.


----------

